
'Clinically no longer exists': Italian doctor claims coronavirus losing potency - onetimemanytime
https://au.news.yahoo.com/italian-doctor-claims-coronavirus-is-losing-potency-230358136.html
======
onetimemanytime
I've read the same comments made from doctors in another country. The are MDs
but absolutely not scientists, as they have no resources or desire to do any
research. Maybe they're seeing less severely sick people but unless the virus
changed (and we would have heard) I don't see how... Unless, I understand it
correctly, once the virus enters, it multiplies by itself.

~~~
Arnt
"Prof. Alberto Zangrillo is Full Professor in Anesthesiology and Intensive
Care at Università Vita-Salute San Raffaele and Head of Anesthesia and
Intensive Care Unit of IRCCS Ospedale San Raffaele in Milan, Italy. […]
According to the Scopus database, Zangrillo is among the top 10 doctors in the
world for the number of publications of the last 2 years in anesthesia and
intensive care."

San Raffaele is the university hospital in Milan. Did you really think that
its head would not be a scientist?

~~~
onetimemanytime
So he analyzed the virus genome or whatever and made that comment? Making
incredible claims is a great way to be in the news

~~~
Arnt
No, he measured viral load. The number of viruses in patients. As in "the
number of viruses present per cm³ of air breathed out", "the number of viruses
on one swab from the patient's throat" or similar. There are several ways to
measure this, they correlate but are not identical.

------
gnusty_gnurc
I wonder if it has to do with changes in weather - seems possible that rising
vitamin D levels would stave things off.

